# pleco eggs



## Hansolo (Sep 10, 2010)

I have a pair of bristlenose I have breed several times. This time for some reason they laid there eggs out in the open. They have a tank to themselves so they won't get ate. The male isn't fanning them but there is current in the tank. Any thoughts on why she dint use the cave this time?


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Possible that the clutch of eggs got knocked out of the cave?


----------

